# Log Home S/W Missouri



## glenn amolenaar (Mar 3, 2007)

For sale Log Home in s/w Missouri Lawrence Co. Listed with United Country.com listing # 24150-99972 photos and details, we will sell with 4acres possibly an additional 30 acres. 

I was in process of finishing garage with Attic loft, due to injury I'm not able to do any work. Listing will give most all information, agent is very helpful and normally calls back in a few hours.
Please serious inquiries only.

Thanks Glenn
www.monett-missouri-realestate.com/searchallrealestate.htm


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Got a link? Couldn't find it with that number.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I've been to Monett a few times. Quiet area with lots of small hills here and there. Went there to go to a hog dog baying. Nice area.

I think the property is listed here: http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=1&Office=24150&No=24150-99972&AU=N&FT=P


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks Ted!


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Glen's place is lovely , situated in a quiet area, good ground and I love that house!!

Glen sorry about your injury , hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------

